# violet highlighter



## TwinkPink (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi guys

  I'm looking for a highlighter (preferably powder but everything is welcomed) with a violet undertone.

  There's a product by St. Tropez called _skin illuminator_ that comes in a violet shade. It looks beautiful on pale skin but I would like something that is more suited for the face.

  If you can think of anything please let me know. thanks!


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 20, 2014)

Shiseido has a powder blush/highlighter called Medusa, it has kind of a blue-ish glow, maybe you would like that one. It looks great on fair skin!

Shiseido PK107 Luminizing Satin Face Color Review, Photos, Swatches


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 20, 2014)

have you looked at the lavender CC illuminator from MAC that came out?


----------



## purplevines (Feb 20, 2014)

Benefits lolitint potentially?

  Also 

  Anna Sui Rose Cheek Color in Mystic Rose (this one looks beautiful!)


----------



## User38 (Feb 20, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> Shiseido has a powder blush/highlighter called Medusa, it has kind of a blue-ish glow, maybe you would like that one. It looks great on fair skin!
> 
> Shiseido PK107 Luminizing Satin Face Color Review, Photos, Swatches


 
  I love the White highlighter from Shiseido.. going to need to replace soon.  I like the look of the PK107 too.. thanks~


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 20, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I love the White highlighter from Shiseido.. going to need to replace soon.  I like the look of the PK107 too.. thanks~


  The white one is my favorite highlighter ever, but it seems to be discontinued over here. I wanted to stock up, but now it's sold out on all websites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The gold one too.


----------



## User38 (Feb 21, 2014)

Naynadine said:


> The white one is my favorite highlighter ever, but it seems to be discontinued over here. I wanted to stock up, but now it's sold out on all websites.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I found it on Nordies site.. and ordered it.  I also got the pink one.. I love their blushes.  Did not check for the gold tho as I don't wear much gold except around my neck
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gangsta style.. lol


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 22, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I found it on Nordies site.. and ordered it.  I also got the pink one.. I love their blushes.  Did not check for the gold tho *as I don't wear much gold except around my neck*
> 
> 
> 
> *gangsta style*.. lol








 Same here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I bought a backup on ebay. I don't think their new trio powder in Lychee will be a good replacement, looks like those have some shimmer. 




Shiseido The Makeup Spring 2014 Collection | Evonnz


----------



## User38 (Feb 22, 2014)

That lychee looks beautiful!  I have enough of both colours to last another few years.. lol


----------

